# FreeBSD threading model



## bsd_newbie (Feb 7, 2009)

I am planning to design a concurrent server where I intend to handle each client using a thread. I am also planning to use posix threads for this purpose. Which threading lib should I link my app.
This is on FreeBSD 6.2. Should it be -lthr or -lpthreads or something else. I need to have 1:1 threading support which means each thread becomes a schedulable entity in the kernel.

thanks


----------



## hydra (Feb 7, 2009)

man pthread


----------



## brd@ (Feb 8, 2009)

You should really use FreeBSD 7.1, threading has been improved since 6.x. Or at the very least you should upgrade to a supported release. See this table for more information:

http://security.freebsd.org/#sup


----------

